# Off the wall request - 92 slide



## Rocketman (Mar 11, 2010)

I have an unusual request - I am looking for the front end from a stainless steel Beretta 92 slide. Actually, two of them.

I will settle for a couple broken or defective slides. Does anybody know of a gunsmith who might have repaired one recently? 

I know that the blue steel slides have been known - with enough mileage and abuse - to crack at the rear. Can anybody tell me if this has been known to happen with the stailness slides?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I was a weapon trainer in the military when they had the highly publicized problem with Beretta slides breaking. All the broken M9/92 slides I have ever seen (photos) or heard about, broke or cracked through the locking block cutout, which is about at the midpoint of the slide's overall length. I've not heard of a stainless steel slide of similar design break or crack in this area, but I've not owned or carried a gun of this design since about 1994, so my attention to this problem has relaxed quite a bit in the last decade or so.

As far as locating one or more slides of this type, may I suggest checking with the police department of the largest close-to-you city? Often, found or impounded guns are destroyed after a certain amount of time; perhaps they could be convinced to donate a Beretta slide or two for your project, if they have any available. If you're going to ask, be prepared to provide a detailed reason why you want the slides and what you intend to do with them. I wouldn't be surprised if they wanted them back at the end of the project to make sure they are ultimately destroyed.


----------



## Rocketman (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey DJ Niner,

Thank you for your reply. 

For my project I would have to cut up and use part of the slde - so returning it later would not be possible. 

I have been thinking on this and I figure I could use a Taurus PT92 slide instead. I only need the front end, maybe about 2 inches.


----------

